# Can the Roland CAMM1 PNC-1000 vinyl cutter cut printer paper?



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

I am looking at buying the Roland CAMM1 PNC-1000 viynl cutter. Can these printer printer sized paper (8 1/2 by 11) or does it just print the roles of paper. Also can most vinyl cutters print on printer paper? Which ones can?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*re: Can the Roland CAMM1 PNC-1000 vinyl cutter cut sheets of vinyl as well as rolls?*



> Also can most vinyl cutters print on printer paper?


No, most vinyl cutters just cut, they don't print.

The ones that print cost tens of thousands of dollars. Ones like the Roland Versacamm can.

I'm not sure about that particular model, but I do know that the later model Roland cutters can cut sheets of vinyl as well as rolls.


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Can the Roland CAMM1 PNC-1000 vinyl cutter cut sheets of vinyl as well as rolls?*

I am sorry about the poorly worded question. What I was wondering is if I can have a vinyl cutter cut printer paper.


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Can the Roland CAMM1 PNC-1000 vinyl cutter cut sheets of vinyl as well as rolls?*

If it had a backing sheet on it so the blade doesnt cut all the way to your cutting strip you should be able to, I dont see why you would want to cut printed papewr for,the pnc 1000 doesnt have a contour cutting feature does it?


----------

